# Culinary school info needed: NYC/NJ area



## bowbow88 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi,

I really enjoy cooking and being a chef is really something that I would love to do. My goal is to open up a resturant. I am looking for any type of cook/culinary school that would provide me with good culinary art with ability to learn about techniques, food science and resturant management. I am looking for this in the NYC/NJ area. 

If you have any recommendation, please let me know.

Thanks,

-Aa


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Uhhh...

Ok-the obvious ones-
Culinary Institute of America (CIA) in Hyde Park, NY-only 1 1/2 hour train ride from Manhattan
-The premier culinary educator of the US-

Institute for Culinary Education (ICE) in Manhattan

French Culinary Institute (FCI) in Manhattan too.

The New School also has culinary courses, but I don't know about any certification programs.

There is also the Natural Foods Cooking School, but I haven't met anyone from there who really has the chops.

New Jersey? I don't know..........


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Institute for Culinary Education (ICE) in Manhattan

I know they offer both Culinary Arts and Culinary Management programs. They are located in Manhattan, on 23rd Street and have schedules designed to accomodate all varieties of existing realities, such as work. Call Linda @212-847-0778.


----------



## cdub1012 (May 9, 2006)

PM'd you with info


----------

